# هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*




*

*عندما نفتح النت تدوس اصابعنا على الازرار فورا وكانها تعرف طريقها الاول الى اين الى منتديات الكنيسة اولا فيظهر لنا على الشاشة مضيئا مضويا منورا صفحة الموقع الملونة والمزينة باقلامكم انه باب المحبة باب منتديات الكنيسة يفتح لنا ابوابه على مصراعيه ليستقبلنا بحفاوة وحب واهلا وسهلا بكم فى منتديات الكنيسة بخدمتكم 

الى كل الاخوة والاخوات كل واحد منا اعتاد ان يدخل موقعه المفضل اولا قبل اي موقع اخر ويقضي فيه ساعات فانت كعضو منتسب او مشرف او زائر تعودت على تمضية اغلب وقتك - ساعات تمر وانت بمنتديات الكنيسة موقعك المفضل *

*فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟*

*ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟
*
*ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟*

*ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟*

*اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا *

*لنشارك معآ لصالح منتدانا ليكون الافضل دومآ*

*محبتى للجميع*

*فراشة مسيحية*




​


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

اى يا رومى الجمال ده انا بطالب بثبيت الموضوع ده بجد رائع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ميرسى يا ميرنا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل

طلبك على عينى و راسى

بس نسئل الادمنز الاول مع انك نائبة الادمنز :dance:

بس مش عارفة اللى تشوفوة بقى انا ماليش فى السياسة هههههههههههه​


----------



## استفانوس (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ياله من موضوع رائع جدا
وبعد اذن روك 
تم تثبيت الموضوع 
لشدة روعته
وننتظر رددو الاخوة الاحباء وتعليقاتهم
والرب يبارك منتداه
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ميرسى جدآ يا أستاذ أستفانوس على الرد الرائع و ميرسى على التثبيت

الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوضك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



سلام رب المجد معكم

أولا:مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك:36_3_11: على التثبيت يا فراشتنا الغاليه..وتستحقي أكثر من ذلك

ثانيا:موضوع رائع جدا جدا ..وهذا ليس بجديد على فراشه..لأننا نتأهب نزول أي موضوع لفراشه المنتدى بفارغ الصبر.

ولنبدأ بدءا حسنا..




> هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟


يستحق أكثر من ذلك.. فقد صنع المعجزه وجمع طوائف المسيحيه كلها في منتدى واحد




> ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟




فوائد لا حصر لها..ومن اهمها التعرف على الأخر ولو من نفس ديني..





> ما اقتراحاتك ؟



1- القسم القانوني في المنتدى على وشك الانقراض...((فلا يجب ان يكون لديك مشكله او مصيبه لا قدر الله لكي تعرف الرأي القانوني..بل الواجب عليك ان تعرف حقوقك وواجباتك كانسان))

2- ارجو..رجاء محبه..زيادة عدد الرسائل الخاصه الى اكثر من 50 رساله.




> ماهو السلبي



صدقوني..لايوجد صفه سلبيه واحده




> وماهو الايجابي ؟


حرية الرأي والتعبير..مع الالتزام بالاحترام المتبادل





> ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟



أن يصل عدد أعضاؤه الى مليون عضو.




> اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر



الاجتماعيات والشبابيات






> واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا




لا يوجد





الرب يبارك حياتك يا فراشه ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ميرسى كتير على الرد الرائع و الجميل يا محامى 

بالنسبة لاقتراحك فالقسم لسا جديد و انتظر علية شوية و هايبقى زية زى باقى الاقسام فى نجاحة

و بالنسبة للرسايل الخاصة اعتقد هى ازيد للاعضاء المباركين

و انشاء الله تنظر الادارة لملفك و تنضم مع هذة الرتبة قريبآ جدآ ..


----------



## christ my lord (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *الى كل الاخوة والاخوات كل واحد منا اعتاد ان يدخل موقعه المفضل اولا قبل اي موقع اخر ويقضي فيه ساعات فانت كعضو منتسب او مشرف او زائر تعودت على تمضية اغلب وقتك - ساعات تمر وانت بمنتديات الكنيسة موقعك المفضل *​​
> ...


 
*موضوع رائع يا فراشة وفعلا يستاهل التثبيت .. الف شكر ليكِ*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

شكرآ يا يوساب على ردك الجميل و رأيك فى الموضوع

ربنا يباركك يا رب​


----------



## assyrian girl (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

its such a wonderful idea from you pretty
May God bless you
and i dnt have any comments about this lovely home but ma favorite one is hawa lol


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

 هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟

اكيد واكتر كمان لانى بحس بسعاده فيه


 ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟

كتير  حب الناس  والاسره الكبيره اللى لا حسر لها


 ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟

بصراحه روك مش مخلى حد يقترح اى حاجه  لانه عامل  كل حاجه ربنا يباركه


ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟

مفيش سلبى 

الايجابى  الحب والاسره المترابطه والحريه فى الاراء  


ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟

ربنا يبارك فيه ويزيد عدد اعضاؤه  ال10000000


اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا 

اقسام كتير

العام  الاجتماعى   وطبعا الاسره ده بتاعى عيب اوى كده ههههههه

والقصص والعبر والمسيحى العام  بصراحه كتير  ربنا يبارك فيهم


ميرسى يا فراشه ياقمر على طرح الموضوع الجميل ده لاجمل منتدى


كل سنه وكل فرد فى المنتدى طيب​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟​
> 
> اكيد واكتر كمان لانى بحس بسعاده فيه
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا اجمل كاندى فى العالم على الرد الجميل 

و انتى و كل اسرتك طيبين و بخير يا رب​


----------



## mero_engel (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> *فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟*
> *يستحق ذلك طبعا بل اكثر *​
> ...


ميرسي ليك يا قمر وفعلا موصوع يستحق التثبيت


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ميرسى يا ميرو يا سكر​


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*أقولها بأعلى صوتي :yahoo:... قصدي بأكبر حجم *​ 
*أحلى وأجمل وأحب *
*موقع على *
* النت *​ 
*ففيه أرى *

** نفوس مثل السامرية رغم ما بها قبلها المسيح*

*** نفوس مثل نيقوديموس الذي أتي للمسيح ليلا ليتعلم المُعلم من المُعلم الحقيقي*

**** نفوس مثل التلاميذ في موضع خلاء يفسِّر لهم ما لم يفهموه*

***** نفوس مثل مريم عند قدميه تتقبل كلامة دون عناد في طاعة وحب شديد لأقواله*

****** وأيضاً نفوس مثل الكتبة والفريسيين لاتقبله وحكموا على أنفسهم بالدينونة لعناد قلوبهم*


*وأنا أفرح لأن الكل يؤول الى مجد إسمه المبارك*​ 

*ولكن يشاركني البعض على عدم جدوى وفائدة موضوع ((( 'اجمل امراءة فى العالم 00 جمال لا يوصف' ))) وما شابهه*


*ليبارك *
*الرب جميع*
* المشاركين في المنتدى*
* ويمنحهم نعمة *
*ليكونوا *​ 
*آنية *
*مقدسة للمسيح *
*تمتلأ من الحق الذي **في*
*المسيح وتفيض*
*بــه عــلــى *
*الآخرين*

*فيكون*
*الله المتكلم*
*بنا ولسنا نحن*
*المتكلمين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



fredyyy قال:


> *أقولها بأعلى صوتي :yahoo:... قصدي بأكبر حجم *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ما اروع الكلماتك و وصفك اخى المبارك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك

و احب افرحك بخبر ثانى عن :


*أحلى وأجمل وأحب *
*موقع على *
*النت *

*وهو على الرابط التالى*

يا أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة تعالوا بسرعة هنا


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*أختي الفاضلة / فراشة*

*الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون *

*لكن الرب قال :*

*إرميا 1 : 12 *

*فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [أَحْسَنْتَ الرُّؤْيَةَ لأَنِّي أَنَا سَاهِرٌ عَلَى كَلِمَتِي لأُجْرِيَهَا].*


----------



## wawa_smsm (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ميرسييييييييييي بجد على الموضوع الجميل يافراشة. :018A1D~146:




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟
> *​




 طبعا يستحق هذا الوقت (بالنسبة ليا) ,بدل مضيع وقت فى حاجات هايفة تانى.
 


> *
> ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟
> *


المنتدى فيه استفادات كتير ,لأنه متنوع. يعنى فيه مواضيع روحيه ,ترانيم ,صور ,مواضيع شبابية ,مواضيع ترفيهية ,...... وكتير جدا. 




> *ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟
> *


أنا لحد دلوقتى مشوفتش أى سلبية ,وأكيد مش هشوف.


> *ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟*


أتمنتى أن المنتدى يكون فى نجاح مستمر ,ويقدر يستفاد منه ناس كتير ,ويكون سبب بركة لناس كتير.




> *اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا *


أنا بيعجبنى قسم الصور والترانيم والمواضيع الترفيهية وقسم الأعياد. وبصراحة لسه متفرجتش على كل الأقسام ,بس أكيد هتكون مفيدة وجميلة.

وربنا يعوض تعبك فى المنتدى, أنتى وكل أسرة المنتدى.
:34ef:
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ميرسييييييييييي بجد على الموضوع الجميل يافراشة. :018A1D~146:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*انا ما بفوت كتير على المنتدى لاني مشغولة بالتعليم ... بس انا كتير بحب فوت عليه وكتير بحب اكون مشاركة بالمنتدى .. بس ما بعرف مش زابطة معي يعني بفوت وبتابع كتير مواضيع بس ما بشارك دايما .. مع اني بحب شارك 

اكيد بتمنى لهلمنتدى النجاح اكتر واكتر من هيك .. منتدى رائع والجو فيه لزيز كتير .. الله يوفق كل القائمين عليه وكل اللي بشاركه فيه .. نحنا كمسيحين بالشرق بحاجه كتير لمتل هيك مواقع اللي تجمعنا على بعض .. الله يوفقكو يا رب*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

JesusIsMyGod

شكرآ حبيبتى على تعليقك موفقة بدراستك

و منتديات الكنيسة ترحب بيكى دائمآ فى اى وقت​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ربنا يباركلنا فى حياتك و فى افكارك يا اغلى فراشة فى الكون كله​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ربنا يخليك يا يوحنا على ردك الجميل دا

و انشاء الله الادارة تشوف اقتراحك و تنفذة باقرب فرصة ممكنة​


----------



## فادية (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*اولا  موضوع رائع رائع رائع بجد يا فروشتي ربنا يباركك حبيبتي :t23:




فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
اكيد  يستحق الوقت الي  بقضيه فيه  واكتر . وفي الحقيقه انا مقصرة كتير فيه مش بدخل وبشارك كتير  اعمل ايه ظروفي  متسمحليش  تكون ساعات دخولي ومشاركاتي  اكتر 
*



ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا   اقدر اقول  ان المنتدى رجعني لنشاطي الديني  الي كنت عليه في العراق  لاني قبل ما اسجل في المنتدى  مكانش عندي  اي نشاطات دينيه  وكنت  مفتقدة دا كتيييييييييير  خصوصا  ان هو نشاط  متوفر دايما في اي وقت ملهوش  وقت محدد  وسهل بنفس الوقت لاني  ببقا قاعده في البيت  ومش  بضطر اخرج وبيني وبينك يا فروشتي انا بيتوتيه كتير  مش بحب اخرج كتير من البيت :crazy_pil
*
*



ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مفيش اي حاجه سلبيه في المنتدى  واما الايجابيات فكتيرة  ومتتعدش *

*



ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ان هو يدوم لنا على طوووووووووووووووول  وعدد اعضائه  يبقى في تزايد مستمر ويتوقفش خالص *

*



اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كل الاقسام بحبها وبشارك فيها على قد ما اقدر ووقتي  يسمح *


> *لنشارك معآ لصالح منتدانا ليكون الافضل دومآ*
> 
> *محبتى للجميع*


 
اكيد لازم تكون ايدينا بأيدين بعض لصالح المنتدى دايما 
ربنا  يبارك حياتك عزيزتي ويحفظك دايما ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ميرسى يا فدفودة يا سكر على الردود الحلوة جدآ دى

ربنا يباركك يا رب و تحققى كل امنياتك يا غالية​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*





انا مش هقول غيرخمس كلمات 
منتدى الكنيسة هوة بيتى فعلا .
فعلا يافراشة متعرفيش قدية المنتدى عندى وجواية غالى قدية نفسى يكبر ويكبر ويكبر
وانا بصراحة عندى كلمة لكل المشرفين ربنا يديم محبتكم ويبعد كل الشر عنكم وعن المنتدىويحافظ على روك وكوبتك مان


----------



## bbadydou (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> JesusIsMyGod
> 
> شكرآ حبيبتى على تعليقك موفقة بدراستك
> 
> و منتديات الكنيسة ترحب بيكى دائمآ فى اى وقت​



ممكن التواصل


----------



## bbadydou (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ممكن التواصل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



bbadydou قال:


> ممكن التواصل



اهلآ بيك معانا فى منتديات الكنيسة 

ممكن نتواصل اكيد عبر صفحات منتدانا الغالى 

نورتنا


----------



## abbamid (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*


أشكر لك يا فراشة على هذه الملاحظات القيمة والأسئلة التي طرحتها
وأنا ضيف على هذا الموقع، ليس من زمن بعيد، بل لا يتجاوز الشهرين فقط
ومع ذلك فأنا أؤكد لك صدق كلامك، وأشاركك في أن أصابيعنا تذهب حالاً إلى عزف ألحان هذا الموقع للدخول إليه.



> فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟



وأنا أجيب على هذا السؤال بالإيجاب، فعلاً هو يستحق من أن يأخذ هذا الوقت



> ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟



لقد استفدت أموراً كثيرة، لدى مطالعتي هذا الموقع، 
وأنا أهتم كثيراً للحوار المسيحي الإسلامي، 
وقد وجدت أموراً كثيرة تفيد هذا الموضوع. مع ما فيها أحياناً من مغالاة



> ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟



السلبي في الموقع، هو ما أريد أن أركز عليه، وهو نسبي.
فأنا أحاول أن أضع موضوعاً جديداً ، ولكنني عاجز عن ذلك
فحتى الآن أنا لا يحق لي أن أضيف موضوعاً جديداً في الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي
مع أنني استطعت أن أضيف موضوعات أخرى روحية، لمناسبة الميلاد، في شهر الأعياد
هذا هو الأمر السلبي الذي عانيت منه.

وأما الإيجابيات، فهي عديدة، ولا مجال لذكرها، لأن المكان لا يتسع لها.



> ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟



أتمنى لهذا الموقع الاستمرار بالنجاح والازدهار والتفوق
فقد تبين لي من خلال الإحصاءات التي تعرضونها، أن عدد الضيوف يزداد شهراً بعد شهر
وهذا بسبب العمل المستر والسهر على نجاحه، وحسن تسيير الأمور فيه



> لنشارك معآ لصالح منتدانا ليكون الافضل دومآ



وأنا أتمنى أن أشارك في موضوعات أخرى، وسأجد الوقت لذلك.



> محبتى للجميع



ومحبتي لك يا فراشة باركك الرب وأعطاك القوة والصحة


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*




> السلبي في الموقع، هو ما أريد أن أركز عليه، وهو نسبي.
> فأنا أحاول أن أضع موضوعاً جديداً ، ولكنني عاجز عن ذلك
> فحتى الآن أنا لا يحق لي أن أضيف موضوعاً جديداً في الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي


اخى العزيز نحن فى شهر الاعياد فخاصية كتابة المواضيع الجديدة فى هذا القسم متوقفة لحين الانتهاء من شهر الاعياد اى بعد يوم 7/1 و بعدها تستطيع وضع مواضيع فى هذا القسم ( راجع منتدى الاعلانات )

شكرآ اخى المبارك على تعليقك الجميل و الرائع و اهلآ بيك فى كنيستك الالكترونية

كل عام و انت و اسرتك بخير و صحة و سلام


----------



## abbamid (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



شكراً لك يا فراشة
ولكن هل من قوانين محددة؟
وما هي الشروط، في موقعكم الكريم هذا، 
التي يمكن أن توضع مواضيع جديدة في قسم الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي

ومن هم الذين يستطيعون إضافة مواضيع جديدة؟ 
وهل يستطيع الضيوف، أمثالي، أن يفعلوا ذلك؟

وأنا أجدد شكري لك
فأنت تسهرين دائماً على كل مداخلات هذا الموقع، وأهنئك على نشاطك

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

القوانين هتلاقيها فى نفس القسم ( الحوار الاسلامى ) مثبتة وضعوها نخبة كبيرة من المشرفين المتخصصين و على رأسهم ماى روك

كل الاعضاء يستطيعون وضع مواضيع جديدة فى القسم و الاعضاء الجدد ايضآ ولكن عند عدد معين من المشاركات تسمح لة بوضع مواضيع فى القسم

و الف شكر لحضرتك و لزوقك و انا اللى بعملة ولا حاجة بجانب الخدام الرائعين فى المنتدى الاروع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

_شكرا عالموضوع _
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

ميرسى ليكى يا ايمى حبيبتى​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

الف مبروك  ربنا معكم  ربنا يبارك يحفظكم​


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*موضوع جميل يا فراشة وحقا أسئلتك وجيهة.. هل يستحق هذا المنتدى الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟؟ حاولت اجيب بموضوع كامل عن مصداقية هذا المنتدى لكن قلة هم الذين يريدون معرفة الحقيقة..
على كل حال أحترم حبكم لمنتداكم وما يبقيني فيه رغم نقاطه السلبية الكثيرة هي حرصي على التواصل معكم ونبذ القطيعة بقصد تقريب وجهات النظر وتعلم كيف نحترم بعضنا رغم الاختلاف..
اجابة على اسئلتك:
- ماهو السلبي وما هو الايجابي؟ برأي أن السلبي هو غياب العدل في التعامل مع المسيحيين ومخالفة قانون المنتدى من طرف المشرفين قبل غيرهم.. يعني حلال على المشرف يسب ويشتم وحرام على المسلم ان يرد بالمثل.. يعني هناك نوع من العنصرية ضد المسلمين.. لو أردتي امثلة فهي متوفرة بكثرة ومصورة ويسعدني أن اقدمها لك.. 
أما ماهو اجابي.. وتحريا مني للمصداقية والانصاف.. فإن هذا المنتدى عرفني حقا بأشخاص مسيحيين غاية في الاحترام والأدب ويسعدني ويسرني انني تعرفت اليهم.. الناحية التقنية في المنتدي ايضا ممتازة ويحسب لصالحه.
-  ماهي امنياك لها المنتدى؟ أعتقد ان اكثر ما يحتاجه هذا المنتدى هو المصداقية العلمية لهذا أتمنى له ان يكون اكثر مصداقية وحياد وموضوعية.. بعيدا عن الذاتية والنرجسية.. مع كل احترامي.

ختاما دعوني ألاحظ ان أكثر من يستطيع ان يظهر لك عيوبك هو الطرف الآخر.. لهذا لا أتوقع حقا ان تجدوا انتقادات حقيقية من الاخوة المسيحيين.. بل من المسلمين ..
احترامي لكم والله يهدينا ويهديكم ..*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*



- ماهو السلبي وما هو الايجابي؟ برأي أن السلبي هو غياب العدل في التعامل مع المسيحيين ومخالفة قانون المنتدى من طرف المشرفين قبل غيرهم.. يعني حلال على المشرف يسب ويشتم وحرام على المسلم ان يرد بالمثل.. يعني هناك نوع من العنصرية ضد المسلمين.. لو أردتي امثلة فهي متوفرة بكثرة ومصورة ويسعدني أن اقدمها لك.. 
أما ماهو اجابي.. وتحريا مني للمصداقية والانصاف.. فإن هذا المنتدى عرفني حقا بأشخاص مسيحيين غاية في الاحترام والأدب ويسعدني ويسرني انني تعرفت اليهم.. الناحية التقنية في المنتدي ايضا ممتازة ويحسب لصالحه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا مجاهد المنتدي عادل و حيادي بين الطرفين
ولا يسمح بالسب و الشتم ولو وجد يحزف حالآ
إلا اذا كانت حقائق و بالدليل و البرهان من كتابكم او علمائكم
فيبقا تروح تحاسب علمائكم و شيوخكم قبل ...




- ماهي امنياك لها المنتدى؟ أعتقد ان اكثر ما يحتاجه هذا المنتدى هو المصداقية العلمية لهذا أتمنى له ان يكون اكثر مصداقية وحياد وموضوعية.. بعيدا عن الذاتية والنرجسية.. مع كل احترامي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

المنتدي بالفعل لدية المصداقية العلمية
انت مش شايفها او بمعني ادق مش راضي تصدقها
علشان مش في مصلحتك ( انت حر )

*


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*بلاش خروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*



My Rock قال:


> *بلاش خروج عن الموضوع*



حاضر يا زعيم

معلش سماح​


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

قلنا بالاش الخروج عن الموضوع

و علي فكرا روك حزف ردك و ردي برضة 







برجاء عدم الرد ( هنا ) حتي لا يحزف مرة اخري

سلام و نعمة


----------



## rosemary84 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

المنتدى رائع جدا وانتم team جميل ومتعاون والمنتدى رائع وشامل  واتمنى ان انضم اليكم  وربنا يبارك حياتكم وسلام


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشة مسيحية  



الى كل الاخوة والاخوات كل واحد منا اعتاد ان يدخل موقعه المفضل اولا قبل اي موقع اخر ويقضي فيه ساعات فانت كعضو منتسب او مشرف او زائر تعودت على تمضية اغلب وقتك - ساعات تمر وانت بمنتديات الكنيسة موقعك المفضل 


فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟
فعلا يا فراشة انا بقعد قدامة اليوم كله تقريبا واكيد هو يستحق ده واكتر
وياريتنا نوصل بيه احسن واحسن 
وناتى بسمر الثلاثين والستين والمائة

اكيد استفدت فى حاجات كتير زى ازاى ارد على الاسئلة الموجهة لى 
سواء من المسلمين او المسيحين وكمان فى مواضيع جميلة بتبنى روحى
واتعرفت على اخوات واخوه كثيرين وحلوين اوى ربنا يخليهمولى 
اقتراحاتى 
نفسى فى قسم يعلم التمثيل

ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟

السلبى 
ردود بعض الاعضاء المسلمين 
الايجابى 
الكل يحب المسيح ويود ارسال كلمته الى جميع انحاء المسكونة
ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟

ان يصل عدد المشاركين الى اكثر من 70 مليون شخص 
وبصراحة هو عدد شعب مصر
وان ياتى الكثير لاسم المسيح بواسطته 
اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا 


كل الاقسام وخصوصا القصص والعبر بجد فيه نفسى 
لا يوجد قسم لا يعجبنى 
لنشارك معآ لصالح منتدانا ليكون الافضل دومآ

محبتى للجميع

فراشة مسيحية

امين يا فراشة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مرسية يافراشة على الموضوع وفعلا يستحق التثبيت​*


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

سلام الرب يسوع 
المنتدي احلا منه مافيش اكيد يستاهل ولا مكنش حد دخله ولا قضي معاه كل الوقت ده 
ولا تعليق عليه هو فيه حب كده انا بحس انه بيتي ربنا يباركه ويحافظ عليه 
 بس ممكن ندخل فيه ايه كل يوم +البرج 
و ممكن ندخل موضيع عن علم النفس او كتب عن علم النفس 
والمشكله وبعدين بعد الرد نضع حل من الردود حتي علشان الاعضاء يدخلو الموضوع اكتر من مره
يارب يكون رائي عجبكوم


----------



## ثاوفيلس (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*اه يستاهل*​


----------



## صبرى اسعد رزق س (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

حقيقى اناسعيد جدا جدا بهذا المنتدى ويشرفنى ان اكون واحد من اعضائة.اتعلمت منة حجات كتير قوى ماكنتش يوم اتخيل ان ربنا هايسمح بهذة النهضة التنويرية .اقسام المنتدى .منوعة حسب احتياج المتصفح .اقترح عمل قسم تعليمى لمستحدثى التعامل مع الانتر نت لمعرفة كيفية المشاركة الايجابية فى المنتدى وانا اول المحتاجين للتدريب نفسى اشارك ومعلوماتى محدودة فى التعامل مع النت .ايجابيات المنتدى لغة المحبة .حرية الراى احترام الاخر.السلبيات اقرا احيانا ردود تملق.الامنيات ان يكون النواة لمليون منتدى مسيحى بناء.الى مش عاجبنى انى نفسى معاكم ابنى ومش عارف .وشكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## Ho^SA^aM (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*موضوع جميل


تحياتي ليكي فراشة مسحية


دمتي بخير​*


----------



## hani77 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

شكرا


----------



## خالد عليان (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

المسيحية هى العنوان الصحيح وهى الامل المشرق فى وجوه الخطائين ومنتديات الكنيسة عنوانك اخى لهذه المسيحية الديانة الام والنعمة الباقية شكرا لك عزيزتى على هذا الموضوع.


----------



## jamil (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

نعم يستحق هذا المنتدى الرائع والشامل لجميع المواضيع الشيقه والغير ممله وخصوصاالمعلومات الخاصه بالكتاب المقدس ومن تفاسيره الشامله لكل مواضيعه----- ولا توجد فيه سلبيات بل الايجابيات كثيره ومفيده شكرا لكم وليبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## العذراء شفيعتي (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

في البدء كانت الكلمة والكلمة هي عند الله والله هو الكلمة كل كان به وبغيره لم يكن شىء مما كو ن فيه الحياة والحيا ة كانت نور الشمس والنور الذي يضيىء في الظلمة 

صحيح انا مشتركة جديدة في هذا المنتدى الرائع لكنه اضاء بصيرتي وايماني اكثر في الاله والسيد المسيح 
بدات اشعر اكثر اني مسيحية حقآاشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع والرب معكم والمسيح مخلص الجميع


----------



## مسيحي بجد (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

انا ياجماعة اللى عاجبنى فى المنتدى فى كمية معلومات حلوة مفيدة وقيمة وامنينى للمنتدى الاستمرارية ودخول محبة المسيح لجميع الاعضاء سواء مسيحين أومسلمين وربنا يبارك تعب كل اللى المنتدى 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*اخوكم بيشوى*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++شكر خاص لفراشة مسيحية++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

*المنتدي رائع جدا جدا 
و مله ايجابيات 
و الخدمة التي يقدمها كلها فعالة 
و بتخدم اسم الرب يسوع و هو ده المطلوب 

بس انا عندي بعض الاقتراحات 

اولا : انتوا ليه مبتحولوش تجددوا في استايل المنتدي 
ثانيا : لماذا لا يستطيع العضو التعديل علي الكلام الذي يكتبه لان احيانا فيه ناس كتير بتكتب بسرعة و تنشر الموضوع ثم بعد ذلك تكتشف فيه اخطاء و تريد تصحيحها و لا تستطيع 
ثالثا : انا شوفت في منتديات تانية قسم حلو جدا و هو كاميرا اعضاء المنتدي و القسم ده بيكون فيه الصور اللي بيصوروها الاعضاء او المشرفين لاي مكان بيزروه و يصوره , مثلا واحد يروح كنيسة فيصورها و يضع صورها في المنتدي و بالتالي الناس تشوفها و تاخد بركة 
رابعا : ليه مفيش في المنتدي مشاركة الاعضاء في احزانهم و افراحهم بمعني ليه مفيش قسم للتهاني و العزاء زي اعياد الميلاد زي الاعياد المسيحية و زي اي عيد او غيره من احداث الوفيات و العزاء و غيره 

و شكرا ليكم كتير علي الخدمة الجميلة اللي بتقدموها و كمان تبشيركم للمسيحية و ايضا مناقشتكم للاديان باسلوب قيم و صحيح و كمان ده انفراد ليكم عن كثير من المنتديات 

و انا سعيد جدا بوجودي في وسطكم و اتمني اعرفكم ​*


----------



## jamil (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

بسم الثالوث الاقدس 
ليبارك الرب يسوع المسيح هذا المنتدى لان من خلاله يستطيع اى شخص ان يتعرف على الاشياء التي يجهلها .اذا المنتدى يستحق كل الترحيب للجهود المبذوله من قبل اعضاءه الذين يبذلون قصارى جهدهم الى المشتركين فيه وشكرا لكككككككككككككككم


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

شكرا عالموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمه 

هل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟
بالتأكيد يستحق فهو موقع تثقيفي وروحي يفيد كل انسان مسيحي 

ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟
لقد استفدت الكثير رغم كوني عضوه جديده في المنتدى , والاهم من ذلك ان المنتدى يمثل عائله مسيحيه كبيره مما يعوض عن صعوبه عيش الحياه المسيحيه في الغربه وفي بيئه بعيده عن نور المسيح ( زي حالاتي يعني  )

ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟
الايجابي هو الطاغي في المنتدى , يعجبني تعدد المنتديات التي تختص بجوانب الحياه المختلفه , كما يعجبني تفاني المشرفين وحسن ادارتهم في اداره المنتدى وأخلاص الاخوه الاعضاء ومحبتهم 

الامور السلبيه قد تكون قوانين لا بد منها مثل عدم امكانيه ارسال رسالات خاصه او كتابه توقيع للاعضاء الجدد , فهي تشعرهم بأنهم غرباء نوعا ما . لكن ايضا قد تكون اجراءات امنيه لا بد منها .



ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟

الانتشار , الانتشار ثم الانتشار 
والمزيد من قوه التأثير 

اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا 
في البدايه كانت المنتديات العامه مختفيه عندي ( ما بعرف ليه ) لكن عندما اكتشفتها كتير اعجبتني 
لكنني افضل قسم المرشد الروحي وكذلك منتدى حوار الاديان 
بينما لا مشكله لدي مع اي قسم لحسن الحظ 

تحياتي لجميع الاحبه


----------



## صوت الرب (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

بدون إطالة ....
نعم يستحق


----------



## العيون الجريئة (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يستحق منتديات الكنيسة كل هذا الوقت الذي تقضيه فيه*

مشكورة فراشــــــــــــ على الموضوع الرائع ــــــــــــة

وهو فعلا يستاهل التثبيت 

ولكن انا أرى ان هناك اسئلة ليس لها جواب


فمثلا لا يوجد سلبيات ومن الصعب تحديد اى قسم يمكن الاعجاب بـــــــــة 


                         فكل الاقسام جذابة ورائعة 

وان خضع للاعجاب بقسم فهذا يرجع لهوية المستخدم 


        ما أروع هذا المنتدى وكل ما فية


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (19 يوليو 2008)

إن هذا امنتدى اكثر من رائع وهو يستحق اكثر من ذللك​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يوليو 2008)

*المنتدى بختصار هو كنيستي البيتية*


*ومخدع الصلاة من اجمل الاقسام على قلبي*







​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
   المنتدى جميل  لماذا ؟؟؟

   اقضى اوقات جميله مع اخوتى استفيد منهم ولو بامكانى افيدهم

   صدقينى انا اتنقل بين الاقسام لاننى لااحب السكون

    حقا استفدت جدااا من هذا المنتدى 

   اجد مواضيع متنوعه   مفيده  تسعدنى

   موضوعك جميل شكرااااا  ليكى

   ((( يا جمال المنتددى  *)))


----------



## كاترين السلام (20 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع كتير حلو مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك وانا اول وحدة بستنى خلص شغلي حتى افتح المنتدى فورا ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل دة  بصراحة انا حبيت منتدي الكنيسة جدا وبستفيد منة كتير خالص وهو يستاهل كل حب وتقدير ربنا يبارك فية كمان وكمان ويجعلة منتدي لمجد اسمة القدوس ويبارك حياة القائمين علي هذا العمل العظيم صراحة من يوم ما قبلوني عضوة في المنتدي مبدخلش غيرة ومش عايزة اقولكم دة حماية لينا بدل ما ندخل شات عام وحجات تضرناوتكون خطر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي جدا جدا لكل اللي شاركوا في الموضوع

و نورتوني و نورتوا الموضووع و منتدى الكنيسة​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


رائع رائع 
كلام نابع من القلب 
مشكورة  فراشة مسيحية

ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> رائع رائع
> 
> كلام نابع من القلب
> مشكورة فراشة مسيحية
> ...




مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي المبارك على الرد

سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جامد يا فراشة بجد
والمنتدى يستحق اللي بعمله فيه و الوقت اللي بقضيه و زيادة كمان بكتيييييييييير 
وانا بصراحة من ناحية الاستفادة بستفاد كتير اوي كفاية اني كسبت اصحاب مكنتش هلاقيهم في حياتي بجد المنتدى كله على بعضه يستحق اقضي عمري كله فيه و مش هزهق بجد
واتمنى له كل خير و انه يكبر اكتر و اكتر واكتر
ربنا يبارك حياتك يافراشة على المضوع الجامد ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع جامد يا فراشة بجد
> والمنتدى يستحق اللي بعمله فيه و الوقت اللي بقضيه و زيادة كمان بكتيييييييييير
> وانا بصراحة من ناحية الاستفادة بستفاد كتير اوي كفاية اني كسبت اصحاب مكنتش هلاقيهم في حياتي بجد المنتدى كله على بعضه يستحق اقضي عمري كله فيه و مش هزهق بجد
> واتمنى له كل خير و انه يكبر اكتر و اكتر واكتر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يافراشة على المضوع الجامد ده


----------



## اخوكم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا اختى الغالية فراشة وانا مش عارف اقولك لكن انا عاجز عن الشكر واكيد  منتدى الكنيسة له اتجاهات سامية وارقى من اى شئ وهى خدمة الرب والتبشير بالمسيحية ويسعدنى ان اكون عضو شرف به لان الى الان لم اجد الاهتمام من بعض الاخوة والاخوات ولا داعى لذكر اسمهم فانا اعلم مدى المسؤلية التى يتحملونها ومدى الهدف الذى يرمون اليه .

مره تانية الف شكر 
ويارب ما تشوفى يوم وحش ابداً 

وانا من وجهة نظرى انكى افضل عضوه فى المنتدى هذا .

ربنا يباركك ويسعدك مثل ما اسعدتينا 

اخوكى / m *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *مرسي يا اختى الغالية فراشة وانا مش عارف اقولك لكن انا عاجز عن الشكر واكيد منتدى الكنيسة له اتجاهات سامية وارقى من اى شئ وهى خدمة الرب والتبشير بالمسيحية ويسعدنى ان اكون عضو شرف به لان الى الان لم اجد الاهتمام من بعض الاخوة والاخوات ولا داعى لذكر اسمهم فانا اعلم مدى المسؤلية التى يتحملونها ومدى الهدف الذى يرمون اليه .*
> 
> 
> *مره تانية الف شكر *
> ...








​


----------



## ana-semon (20 سبتمبر 2008)

حلو اوي الموضوع ده يا فراشة و ده احلى موضوع قراته بسراحة ومفيد اوي انتى عندك حق ميرسيييييييييييي اوي  
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ana-semon قال:


> حلو اوي الموضوع ده يا فراشة و ده احلى موضوع قراته بسراحة ومفيد اوي انتى عندك حق ميرسيييييييييييي اوي
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## hosam87 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة انا بقالي ايام معدودة مشترك في المنتدي لكن بجد المنتدي جميل جدااااا 
في اقسام كتير  كويسة و مفيدة و احلي شئ لاحظته هنا اني الاعضاء كانهم اسرة واحدة و اخوة جميعا
اكتر قسم بحبه هنا قسم القصص و العبر
لغاية دلوقتي شايف اني المنتدي كله ايجابيات مش شايف سلبيات يارب يكون كده دايما​


----------



## dark_angel (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هو فعلا المنتدى يستحق ان الواحد يقضى فيه ساعات طويلة جدا و بيفدنا كتير اوى و هو جميل جدا و شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

hosam87 قال:


> بصراحة انا بقالي ايام معدودة مشترك في المنتدي لكن بجد المنتدي جميل جدااااا ​
> في اقسام كتير كويسة و مفيدة و احلي شئ لاحظته هنا اني الاعضاء كانهم اسرة واحدة و اخوة جميعا
> اكتر قسم بحبه هنا قسم القصص و العبر
> 
> لغاية دلوقتي شايف اني المنتدي كله ايجابيات مش شايف سلبيات يارب يكون كده دايما​




ميرسي يا حسام على كلامك الجميل 

وانشاء الله باقي الاقسام كمان هاتعجبك

نورت المنتدى والموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> هو فعلا المنتدى يستحق ان الواحد يقضى فيه ساعات طويلة جدا و بيفدنا كتير اوى و هو جميل جدا و شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


 ميرسي ليك كتير على كلامك الجميل 

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*مرسي ياامورة على الذوق الرفيع *
*اتمنى ان تدومي في هذا الابداع والرقي *

*



فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟
نعم يستحق منتدى الكنيسة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟*
> *ان كان اسم المنتدى كنيسة فهذا يعني اانا المستفيدة دايما *
> *اما بالنسبة للمقترحات فهل ابقيت الادارة شياًً*
> *تحيتي للادارة*
> *^_^*





> *​​​
> ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟
> لم ارا سلبيات لحد الان واتمنى ان يستمر السلبي غير متوفر في منتدانا دايما
> ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟
> ...


*




تحياتي​​​​*​


----------



## jamil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
ان المنتدى هذا فى غايه من الروعه والجمال لان فيه مواضيع روعه وسلسه تشمل جميع الاعماروكل انواع الطوائف دون تجاوز على الاخرين وهذا هو الاهم والمهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 أكتوبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> *مرسي ياامورة على الذوق الرفيع *
> *اتمنى ان تدومي في هذا الابداع والرقي *
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي حبيبتي على ردك المميز و الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وحياة اسرتك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 أكتوبر 2008)

jamil قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> ان المنتدى هذا فى غايه من الروعه والجمال لان فيه مواضيع روعه وسلسه تشمل جميع الاعماروكل انواع الطوائف دون تجاوز على الاخرين وهذا هو الاهم والمهم


 ميرسي كتير لزوقك ولرايك الجميل في المنتدى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ربنا يباركك​


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بصى انا بقعد حوالى 9س سعات يوميا واكيد يستحق دة ولو اقدر اقدى عمرى كلة قدامة كنت عملت بامانة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> بصى انا بقعد حوالى 9س سعات يوميا واكيد يستحق دة ولو اقدر اقدى عمرى كلة قدامة كنت عملت بامانة


 بجد هو يستاهل اكتر من كدا

ميرسي لردك الجميل

وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## jamil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

نعم هذا المنتدى يستحق كل الوقت الذى نقضيه فيه لانه شامل على كل المواضيع الايجابيه والسلبيه ولكن سامحونا لضيق وقتنا لانجلس كثيرا نتصفحه وعندما نحصل على الوقت مباشرة نتصفح منتدانا المفضل على قلوبنا فليبارككم الر ب يسوع المسيح امين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

jamil قال:


> نعم هذا المنتدى يستحق كل الوقت الذى نقضيه فيه لانه شامل على كل المواضيع الايجابيه والسلبيه ولكن سامحونا لضيق وقتنا لانجلس كثيرا نتصفحه وعندما نحصل على الوقت مباشرة نتصفح منتدانا المفضل على قلوبنا فليبارككم الر ب يسوع المسيح امين


 ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي

ميرسي كتير على الرد الرائع

​


----------



## jamil (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر والتقدير لكم اخجلتم تواضعنا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا 
وانا اريد ان اجاوب على هذا السؤال :
فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟
اكيد يستحق ذلك لاننا نستفيد من مواضيعه الجميلة والرائعة والمفيدة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نورتي الموضوع اختي الملكة ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا
> وانا اريد ان اجاوب على هذا السؤال :
> فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟
> اكيد يستحق ذلك لاننا نستفيد من مواضيعه الجميلة والرائعة والمفيدة ​



_*اكيد يستحق والا مكنتيش انتي او انا او اي حد من الموجودين فاتحه*_


صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> _*اكيد يستحق والا مكنتيش انتي او انا او اي حد من الموجودين فاتحه*_
> 
> 
> صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ...


 
شكرا بيشوي على الرد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*لو مكنش منتدى الكنيسة ده يستاهل الوقت ايه اللى يستاهل انا بأمانة بكون فالكلية وهو على بالى هموت وافتحه هههههههههههههههههههههههه حتى بكون مركزة خااالص فى المحاضرات هههههههههههههههههههه ده احلى منتدى فى الدنيا كلها المنتدى واعضائه يستاهلوا اكتر وقت ممكن بجد ربنا يحافظ على منتدانا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*لو مكنش منتدى الكنيسة ده يستاهل الوقت ايه اللى يستاهل انا بأمانة بكون فالكلية وهو على بالى هموت وافتحه هههههههههههههههههههههههه حتى بكون مركزة خااالص فى المحاضرات هههههههههههههههههههه ده احلى منتدى فى الدنيا كلها المنتدى واعضائه يستاهلوا اكتر وقت ممكن بجد ربنا يحافظ على منتدانا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه

انتي عارفة انا زيك وانا برة 

ببقى هموت وادخلة​


----------



## jamil (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*سورى هى اتحطت مرتين بس النت اعصابه تعبانة شوية ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *سورى هى اتحطت مرتين بس النت اعصابه تعبانة شوية ​*


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا بت انتي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

jamil قال:


> الموضوع جميل


 ميرسي يا جميل نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتي عارفة انا زيك وانا برة
> 
> ببقى هموت وادخلة​



*ايوة بجد يا فروشة يا اوختى بقى ادمااااااااااااااااااااان يالهوى استى بجد انا مجننة الناس كلها بالمنتدى كل اصحابى يبقوا بيكلمونى عالنت وانا سرحاااااااااانة هنا ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا بت انتي​



*ههههههههههههههههه اهو انتى الله يعسلك يارب كمان وكمان​*


----------



## jamil (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انتم الاجمل والاحسن فى كل المنتديات لان المنتدى يستحق كل الوقت الذى نقضيه به لانه كامل والكامل رب الكون سيدنا يسوع المسيح وليباركك الرب فراشتنا


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فتحت عيني على هذا المنتدى كالطفل الذى فتح عينه على امه واحبها ببراءه لانهاوفرت له الحب والحنان

 هكذا احب المنتدىوهو الوحيد لي ومشكور مشرف المنتدى كالام يجمع الكل نحبه واهتمامه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نجاح كاظم عبد قال:


> فتحت عيني على هذا المنتدى كالطفل الذى فتح عينه على امه واحبها ببراءه لانهاوفرت له الحب والحنان
> 
> هكذا احب المنتدىوهو الوحيد لي ومشكور مشرف المنتدى كالام يجمع الكل نحبه واهتمامه


 كلام رااااااااااااااائع 



​


----------



## jamil (15 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم نعم وكل النعم باستحقاق المنتدي الاوقات التي نقضيها به فهو المستحق لاوقاتنا والافضل والاحسن بكل النواحيمن مواضيع شامله الرب يبارككم امين


----------



## girgis (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*نعم انا اعلن ان منتدى الكنيسة العربية يستحق منى كل مجهود ومهما بذلت مجهود
 لااوفيه عارفين ليه لانه جعلنى ان لا اكون سبب عثرة للاخرين ياما اهتميت بمواقع كتير غير روحية وبذلت ليه اكثر من ان يتخيل احد ياما عثرت ناس بالاغانى اللى كنت بنشرها فور صدورها مباشرة ووقت ماكنت افعل ذلك كنت عضو هنا بردو لكن بسبب حب الله لم  يعقبنى على ماافعل بل دعنى اختار ولكنى فى الاخر وجدت ان كل ده مجرد سراب ورجعت تانى الى مكانى منتديا الغالى غالى لانه اول منتدى روحى اقمت بيه عضوية 
واخير اقول مع كلمة الله اذكر من اين سقطت وقم /وكل التقدير والاحترام لمشرفين واعضاء منتدنا الغالى  وربنا يبرككم جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك يا جرجس وانا تقريبا كنت زيك

قبل معرف منتدى الكنيسة

كنت مشتركة في منتديات فنانيين

واول معرفت المنتدى واشتركت فية سيبت كل المنتديات دي 

وفضلت اكون هنا افيد واستفيد وفعلا فحياتي ماقابلت منتدى زي منتداياالغالي منتدى الكنيسة

ربنا يديمة لينا سنين طويلة و يباركلنا في الزعيم ماي روك على  اقامة هذا المنتدى الرائع

ولم اولاد المسيح فية


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اقول الصدق وضميري شاهد 

انا لا يمنعني عن الاشتراك بالمنتدى الا آلام الظهر الفظيعة بسبب ضغط بعض الفقرات على العصب ، ولكن اشكر الرب انه مع المسكنات وبعض التمارين الرياضية يخف الالم ، ولكن مع بعض الفترات يعود الالم مرة اخرى .

نعم المنتدى يستحق الوقت والجهد ، فهو ساحة جديدة لخدمة الرب يسوع المسيح الذي مات لاجلنا وقام وصعد الى السموات . 

وكل من لديه هذه الوزنة يجب الا يطمرها ، فالكل سوف يقدم حسابا عن الوزنات التي اعطاها لنا السيد .

الرب يبارك في كل العاملين والقائمين على المنتدى .
ويحميكم من سهام الشرير وافعاله .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> اقول الصدق وضميري شاهد
> 
> انا لا يمنعني عن الاشتراك بالمنتدى الا آلام الظهر الفظيعة بسبب ضغط بعض الفقرات على العصب ، ولكن اشكر الرب انه مع المسكنات وبعض التمارين الرياضية يخف الالم ، ولكن مع بعض الفترات يعود الالم مرة اخرى .
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يسوع المسيح يتمجد

ويلمس اماكن الالم كلها وتشفى 

يارب امين

شكرا اخي على الرد الجميل جدا جدا

وامنياتي ليك بالشفاء والصحة والعافية 

والرب يعوضك​ 


​


----------



## Aksios (16 نوفمبر 2008)

انا تقريبا بقعد معظم اليوم فى المنتدى
اللى بيخلينى مش موجود هو دراستى
لكن معظم اليوم متواجد
و انا اتعلمت منه حاجات كتير
و مازلت اتعلم
الرب يبارك فى المنتدى و يكبر اكتر و اكتر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> انا تقريبا بقعد معظم اليوم فى المنتدى
> اللى بيخلينى مش موجود هو دراستى
> لكن معظم اليوم متواجد
> و انا اتعلمت منه حاجات كتير
> ...







ميرسي للمشاركة الحلوة اخي المبارك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jamil (16 نوفمبر 2008)

منتدى الاحبه والاخوه المسيحيه يستحق كل وقت منا لانه الاجمل والافضل بكل معني الكلمه


----------



## jamil (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ربى بارك هذا المنتدى لانه امينيستحق كل الاوقات منا  _*امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

يستحق الوقت الكبير اوى الى بنقضيه عليه لانه منتدى كبير وفى حاجات حلوة كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى
ثانكس فراشه على الموضوع الرائع ده​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي على الرد الجميييييييييييييييييييل فعلآ 






​


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اجابة السؤال دة مش محتاجة تفكير لآن المنتدى اكتر من رائع وانا محظوظ جدا بمعرفتى بالموقغ وبالمشرفين الرائعين القائمين علية وبفراشتنا الغالية جدا عندى واكيد عند الكل على فكرة كلامى دة مش مجاملة انا نفسى بقضى اكثر من 5ساعات جوة المنتدى وخصوصا فى منتدى حوار الاديان وبتكلم عن الموقع كتير مع اصحابى لآنة هدية حقيقى لينا ربنا يباركم ويقويكم فى ازدهار المنتدى لآنةفخرلينا كلنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

grges monir قال:


> اجابة السؤال دة مش محتاجة تفكير لآن المنتدى اكتر من رائع وانا محظوظ جدا بمعرفتى بالموقغ وبالمشرفين الرائعين القائمين علية وبفراشتنا الغالية جدا عندى واكيد عند الكل على فكرة كلامى دة مش مجاملة انا نفسى بقضى اكثر من 5ساعات جوة المنتدى وخصوصا فى منتدى حوار الاديان وبتكلم عن الموقع كتير مع اصحابى لآنة هدية حقيقى لينا ربنا يباركم ويقويكم فى ازدهار المنتدى لآنةفخرلينا كلنا


 ميرسي يا جرجس على ردك الجميل اخي

كلك زووووووق و نورت المنتدى 

كل سنة وانت طيب و سنة جديدة سعيدة عليك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## مينا عبدة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى وانا بضوم صوتى لمريان ويا ريت
 الموضوع يتسبت بشكل اساسى وبحب اشكرك
مرة تانية على توضعك علشان بتقولى ملكيش فى
السياسة وانتى من طريقة كلامك دبلومسية وتنفعى
تكونى سفيرة فى المنتدى وانتى اكيد احسن من جورج 
بوش علشان محدش زعلاان منك وهو بيضرب بلحزاء
اخوكى مينا اذكرانى فى صلااتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مينا على مرورك​


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2008)

صراحة منتدى جمييييييييييييل خاااااااااااااااالص وانا عن نفسى اكتر وقتى على النت بقضيه فيه بصراحة احسن منتدى مسيحى شفته لحد دلوقتى

وربنا يبارك فى المنتدى وفى كل القائمين على انه يكون احسن منتدى والمشرفين والاعضاء والكل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مايكل على كلامك الجميل لمنتدانا الغالي

هو فعلا احسن منتدى مسيحي من كل حاجة

خدمتة واعضاءة ومشرفين وادارتة

كلة كلة كلة فعلا احسن منتدى مسيحي​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

اكيد طبعأ يستاهل 
وميرسى ليكى يا فراشة يا حبيبة قلبى يا عسوله يا سكر انتى ميرسى على مواضيعك العسل يا عسل


----------



## لوقا عادل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

لو لم اكن مشترك في منتدي الكنيسة
لودت ان اشترك واكون عضو ناجح في هذا المنتدي الرائع
شكرا اخت فراشة
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2009)

كلام جميل يا لوقا فعلا

وانت بالفعل عضو ناجح واخ للجميع هنا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## jamil (2 يناير 2009)

منتدانا مبارك من الرب يسوع المسيح ويستحق كل الاوقات له لكن اعذرونا لوقتنا الضيق ولصعب المعيشه وشكرا لكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2009)

ربنا يساعدك و يقويك يا جميل​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2009)

منتدى الكنيسة يستحق كل الوقت ده وأكتر انا كل ما افتح نت لازم اول حاجة اعملها انى افتح المنتدى والا يبقى النت ملوش طعم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2009)

صح يا مايكل انا زيك كدا برضة 

النت من غير المنتدى مالوش طعم ​


----------



## jamil (3 يناير 2009)

هذا المنتدى فريد من نوعه لانه يلم العائله المسيحيه لتتعلم الاشياء التابعه لنا فى حاله عدم المامه بها فكل الاستحقاق الى منتدانا والى الامام دائما


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2009)

كلامك جميل يا جميل ​


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2009)

*هو انا بدخل النت الا علشان خاطر المنتدى دة واكلم اعضائة الجمال والمشرفين اللذاذ اللى نعمة ربنا ملياهم المنتدى دة فى رأيى كنيسة فى كل بيت يدخلة *


----------



## badir_koko (3 يناير 2009)

*بطبيعة الحال يستحق المنتدى كل وقتي.لأنه بسبب هذا المنتدى تغير مجرى حياتي من الظلمة للنور.
صفحة المنتدى أنا عملها أول صفحة.
شكرا فراشة على الموضوع القيم.​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *هو انا بدخل النت الا علشان خاطر المنتدى دة واكلم اعضائة الجمال والمشرفين اللذاذ اللى نعمة ربنا ملياهم المنتدى دة فى رأيى كنيسة فى كل بيت يدخلة *


 اية الكلام الجميل دا يا جرجس

ربنا يخليك انت كمان عضو واخ رائع في منتدى الكنيسة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2009)

badir_koko قال:


> *بطبيعة الحال يستحق المنتدى كل وقتي.لأنه بسبب هذا المنتدى تغير مجرى حياتي من الظلمة للنور.​*
> *صفحة المنتدى أنا عملها أول صفحة.*
> 
> *شكرا فراشة على الموضوع القيم.*​


 انا كمان المنتدى غير حياتي و سلبيات كتيرة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي​


----------



## the prince (13 يناير 2009)

منتديات الكنيسة هو بمثابة الشريان الذى يمدنا بالغذاء الروحى اسوة بالغذاء الجسدى خاصة للمغتربين من امثالى و ليس لديهم كنيسة 

و للعلم انا اعمل فى احد الدول التى تحجب المواقع المسيحية و ليس بها كنائس و لكن و بعد زمن طويل جدا واصرار 

استطعت ايجاد طريقة للوصول اليكم و الدخول للموقع نظرا لاهميته القصوى فى حياة كل منا خاصة من هم فى مثل ظروفى 

ربنا يبارك فى حياتكم و مجهودكم 
و صلواتكم من اجلى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

ربنا يباركك يا برنس

نشكر ربنا انك بتقدر تدخل على المنتدى

ربنا يحافظ عليك

شكرا لكلمتك الجميلة في منتدى الكنيسة​


----------



## رانا (16 فبراير 2009)

فعلا يستحق فهو ملىء بالكثير من المعلومات والحياه ايضا فحينما نبحث عن موضوع نكون واثقيين اننا سنجده فى المنتدى الشامل المتكامل فى ظل اداره ناميه تبحث عن ما هو جديد
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## jamil (16 فبراير 2009)

مبارك المنتدى من قبل سيدنا يسوع المسيح وهو يستحق كل اوقاتنا لكن تعذروننا للضروف الصعبه والوقت الى يسمح راسا نفتح منتدانا وهو الافضل والاروع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أبريل 2009)

رانا قال:


> فعلا يستحق فهو ملىء بالكثير من المعلومات والحياه ايضا فحينما نبحث عن موضوع نكون واثقيين اننا سنجده فى المنتدى الشامل المتكامل فى ظل اداره ناميه تبحث عن ما هو جديد​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


 


jamil قال:


> مبارك المنتدى من قبل سيدنا يسوع المسيح وهو يستحق كل اوقاتنا لكن تعذروننا للضروف الصعبه والوقت الى يسمح راسا نفتح منتدانا وهو الافضل والاروع


 
رأيكم جميل جدا كلكم زووووووووووق



​


----------



## aaaarrrr (11 أبريل 2009)

سلام


----------



## jamil (11 أبريل 2009)

اولا ان المنتدى يستحق منا كل عنا لانه يحمل كل المعلومات القيمه التي يحتاجها اى شخص كائن من يكون ليستفاد من معلوماته الراقيه فى كل المجالات والاهم لا يمكننا الاستغناء عنه لان المنتدى كالشريان الذى يتغذى به قلب كل شخص فبدونه لا يحيا القلب


----------



## همس الجفون (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوعك كتير بجنن فعلا نستحق اننا نتصفح في هاد المنتدى 


الله يسعدك ويحميك ربنا معك


----------



## jamil (12 أبريل 2009)

نعم والف نعم المنتدى هذا يستحق منا كل العناء لانه ارقى منتدى لنا جميعا


----------



## jamil (26 أبريل 2009)

ان المنتدى هذا بحق رائع وغايه فى الروعه لانه شامل بكل المواضيع الراقيه وقابل لجميع الاصدقاء الذين يحترمون حق كل واحد ولا يتجاوز على الغير ورائع فى الغاء المواضيع الغير ضروريه لهذا السبب يستحق منا كل العناء لنبحث عنه دائما والرب يسوع المسيح يبارك الجهود المبذوله من قبل الهيئه المشرفه


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع في منتهي الجمال والحلاوة زي اللي كتبته فراشتنا الغالية 
ربنايباركك حبيبتي ويفرح قلبك 

* هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟*
اكيد يستحق لانه بجد منتدي جميل جدا وانا بحبه قووووووووووووووي 

*ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟
اكيد استفدت كتير عرفت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها 
واتعرفت علي ناس في منتهي الجمال وبجد بحبهم قوووووووي 
وحاسة ان بقي ليا اخوات كتير واسرة تانيه بحبها قوي  
اقتراحاتي  مفيش بجد لان المنتدي مش ناقصه حاجه روك قايا بالواجب وزيادة 
 *
*ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟
مفيش حاجه سلبية بجد كله حلو 
اما الايجابي فهو النقاش بروح المحبة المسيحية وحرية الراي وانه جمعنا كلنا بجميع الطوائف المسيحية 
* 
*ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟*
امنيتي انه يكون احسن منتدي في الدنيا وان يزيد عدد اعضائه ببركة يسوع 

 *اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا *
بجد كل الاقسام عجباني وحلوة بس بحب اكتر قسم الشبابيات  والمسيحي العام   و القصص والعبر


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (27 مايو 2009)

احلى واسمى واقدس وامتع في المنتدى هو قراءتي الكتاب المقدس مع تحياتي 

واحترامي لكل المواضيع التي تطرح


----------



## ayman adwar (12 يونيو 2009)

سلام رب المجد معكم

أولا:مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك:36_3_11 : على التثبيت يا فراشتنا الغاليه..وتستحقي أكثر من ذلك

ثانيا:موضوع رائع جدا جدا ..وهذا ليس بجديد على فراشه..لأننا نتأهب نزول أي موضوع لفراشه المنتدى بفارغ الصبر.

ولنبدأ بدءا حسنا..


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع تحفه يا فراشتنابرافو ربنا يبارك حياتك و سلميلى على كوكو:36_1_66:


----------



## st.George (13 يوليو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد لكم اخوتى*
*هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟*
نعم يستحق واكثر . 
*ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟*
استفدت الكثير من الصفات الايجابية فانا كنت منطوية جدا ولكن هذا المنتدى جعلنى اجتماعية اكثر واشارك برأيى مع اخوتى واسمع ارائهم واستفيد من مواضيعهم المفيدة .
*ما اقتراحاتك ؟*
لا يوجد لى اقتراحات حاليا لانى عضوة جديدة ولم اجد الى الان اى شىء ينقص المنتدى فهو بالفعل يقوم بتقديم كل شىء مفيد .*
ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟*
السلبى بجد لا يوجد ..اما بالنسبة للايجابى انه برغم اختلاف الطوائف والجنسيات فانى اشعر بمحبة صادقة بين الاعضاء والتعامل بينهم بمنتهى الاحترام وارجو ان تدوم هذه الروح الى الابد .
*ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟* 
امنياتى للمنتدى ان الرب يباركه وينعم عليه بالتقدم دائما ويحفظه من مؤامرات الشرير ويبارك حياة وخدمة ادارته و اعضاءه ويعوض تعب محبتهم .*
اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا *
جميع الاقسام مفيدة و رائعة وتعجبنى جدا بلا مجاملة .
*والرب يبارك حياتك اختى فراشة* .:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:


----------



## malak_adel_4 (2 أغسطس 2009)

مضعك روعة بجد ميرسى علية


----------



## *koki* (13 أغسطس 2009)

المنتدى ده ماشفتش اروع منه
مرسى للموضوع
مالهوش سلبيات فعلا


----------



## jamil (14 أغسطس 2009)

روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (14 أغسطس 2009)

lll 

 منتدى في غاية الروعه يتفقدالجميع


----------



## dodo jojo (17 أغسطس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع تحفه يا فراشه وكل مواضيعك تحفه يا اروع فراشه فى الدنيا 
كلها ويستحق احلى تقييم ويستحق التثبيت واكثر:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::t30:30:


----------



## IrQcatholicGirl (23 أغسطس 2009)

hi . I think this webside is most beautiful in all over the internet. i wish for(arabchurch)  all the best.  with all my regards to all .. and i wish from all to welcoming  me as a new person in your arabchurch family


----------



## jamil (26 أغسطس 2009)

نعم يستحق كل العناء لانه يشمل الجميع بالفكر ويتفقد الكل


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

بالفعل يستحق ​


----------



## للو (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_انا من اشد المعجبين بهذا المنتدى لانه يقربني من الله كثيرا واتمنا ان يدوم هذا المنتدى الى الاجيال القادمت _


----------



## drbasim81 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا فراشة وربنا يبارك خدمتك0 اعتقد ان هذا المنتدي يستحق اكثر من ذلك و مع انني عضو جديد اتوقع مزيد من اتقدم وربنا يبارك اكثر طالما يوجد اشخاص خدومين ورائعين زيكم0


----------



## hany manserm (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اى يا رومى الجمال ده انا بطالب بثبيت الموضوع ده بجد رائع


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​ 
المنتدى يستحق وقت اكتر من كده بكتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر​ 
شكرا على الموضوع الحلو ده يا فراشة​


----------



## ايمن الفانوسى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

انافرحان جدا لما باشوف نعمة ربنا بتزداديوم ورا يوم يعنى معنا ذلك معد الخطية فى النازل ويارب على طول  ربنا يعرفنا كلنا النور الدائم نور رب المجد وامنا ام النور الحقيى الذى لايطفئ ابدا امام المؤمنين


----------



## petit chat (19 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لسة مشتركة فى المنتدى امبارح بس 
بس بصراحة عجبنى جدا وحاسة فية براحة وانى مع اهلى 
فى حاجة فعلا شدانى انى دايما فاتحة المنتدى على طول ولكن لسة مقدرش اقول رائى فية علشان لسة بدرى على بس بصراحة ربنا يعوض كل اللى بيتعب فية


----------



## محمدالحووت (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر للرب على هذا النجاز الرائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## David1982 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخ My Rock على الرسالة الجميلة 
أنا أول مرة أشترك في منتدى مسيحي كهذا
سأحاول استعراض المحتويات 
وأشكركم على المجهود المبذول 

سلامي وأمنياتي الطيبة 
Eng.David


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع 
اكيد طبعا يستاهل الوقت ده كله 
وبامانة المنتدى غير حاجات كتير فى شخصيتى 
حتى ايام الدراسة بدخل اقى موضوعين فى المرشد الروحى وفى القصص والعبر 
وبعدها اقعد اذاكر 
بجد المنتدى روعة وانا بحبه كتير


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا" يستاهل المنتدى ان اقضي طول الوقت في لانهو هوة الوحيد الذي نستطيع ان نجتمع ونتواصل جميعنا 
  مع الرب  

شكرا" على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## jamil (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ان المنتدى بكل صراحه والصراحه فى بعض الاحيان جارحه لكن نحن نقول الحقيقه حتي لو كانت ثقيله على المنتدى لكنه فعلا مبدع بكل المجالات وليباركهم الرب يسوع المسيح واقول لهم كل عام والمنتدى والاعضاء المشاركين بالف خير والبدايه كانت دعابه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tawfik jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

احلى موقع احلى منتدى احلى اعضاء احلى مسيحية احلى محبة


----------



## طحبوش (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*فهل يستحق ذلك ؟ هل يستحق منا هذا المنتدى كل هذا الوقت الذي نقضيه فيه؟*

*ماذا استفدت من دخولك منتديات الكنيسة ؟ ما اقتراحاتك ؟
*
*ماهو السلبي وماهو الايجابي ؟
كلو جميييل
* 
*ما امنياتك لهذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل ؟*
كل مافي كتاب القواميس من كلمات جميلة امنيات لهذا المنتدى 
*اي قسم فيه يعجبك اكثر واي فيهم لا يعجبك ؟ ولماذا
كلو جميل جدا
*


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع ماكم يا اخواني واخوات طبعا الموضوع جدا مهم والاهم ان لا ننسى كلمة الله التي تعطي الى قلوب الراحة والاطمئنن وشكرا فراشة المسحية مواضيع كتير حلو وبنفس الوقت مهم الله يوفقك وربنا معاكي بكل خطوة


----------



## hadihazim (6 يناير 2010)

سلام الرب يسوع معنا ومعكم جميعا   اود ان اشكركم على هذا الموقع الرائع والجميل فقد رايت هذا الموقع من خلال تصفحي للانترنت وقد اعجبني كثيرا وارجو ان تقبلوني عضوا معكم في منتديات الكنيسة ​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 يناير 2010)

الصرحة بجد كلامك صح حتى الواحد بينسى الاميل من اجل المنتدى بجد لنو هنا حسنا بروح العائلة 
ربنا يعوضضكو


----------



## hadihazim (8 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الرائع  وسلام المسيح معنا ومعكم جميعا *


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

الصراحه انا كنت تملى لما ببحث عن ترانيم  كان اكتر موقع بلاقى فيه هنا والصراحه شدنى اوى المنتدى
انا كنت بدخل منتدى نسائى مشهور اوى بس غير مسيحى 
بس كنت مدمنه المنتدى ده كنت بقعد طوال اليوم عاليه 
بس الحمد لله ربنا خلانى اتشد  للمنتدى هنا وخلانى حبيت انى اشترك فيه ويارب  استفيد وافدكم 
ويارب اكون عضوه اخت ليكم


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (28 مايو 2010)

فعلا منتدى الكنيسة منتدى متعدد المواضيع وانا دخلتة مرة بالصدفة وبعد كدة لقيت نفسى بدخلة اغلب الاوقات واشارك فية الردود على مواضيع الاخوة الاعضاء وانتظر ردودهم بس بصراحة معجبنيش رد الاخ الذى قال فعلا المنتدى بييجمع كل المسيحين بالعكس المنتدى بيجمع المسيحين وبعض المسلمين مثلى وانا اعرف ان المنتديات مفهاش حاجة اسمها مسلم ولا مسيحى احنا كلنا اصحاب وبشارك بعض فى رأينا وبنعرض افكرنا  انا اسف لهذا الكلام يا اخت الفراشة ولكن موضوعك فعلا جميل ويستحق التثبيت..... ادهم


----------



## govany shenoda (4 يونيو 2010)

انا تقريبا بقعد معظم اليوم فى المنتدى
اللى بيخلينى مش موجود هو اني مش موجوده في البيت
تعرفوا انا لما بروح عند حد والقي الكمبيوتر مفتوح علي طول ايدي لوحدها بتجيب المنتدي
لكن معظم اليوم متواجد
و انا اتعلمت منه حاجات كتير
و مازلت اتعلم
الرب يبارك فى المنتدى و يكبر اكتر 
هو ده يبقي ادمان​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*بجد منتدى الكنيسة هو المنتدى الوحيد اللى دخلت و سجلت فية و فضلت موجودة فيه *
*بحبة اوى و بتعلم منة حاجات كتيرة و بعرف صحاب كتيرة حلوين اوى و طيبين اوى *​


----------



## كرسماس (25 يوليو 2010)

المنتدى مميذ جدا ومحترم جدا جدا وهو حياة تانية الواحد بيعشها


----------



## qwyui (20 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم يستحق بجد مش مجملة يكفى فية المسيح اولا ثم الاصدقاء حقيقى فية القلب الواحد عندما احتاج صلاة القى والرب يستجيب وفى الاسئلة المهمة اجد الرد ومن فم اللة والبابا شنودة اجدة انا اسمية منتدى الحب ربنا يبعد عنة عدو الخير ويكبرة ويكلل تعب كل من يتعب من اجلة ومرررررررررسى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rana20 قال:


> انا بدي مساعده من اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع
> الرجاء لاي عضو متواجد اضافتي على



اخت رنا ممنوع وضع الايميل الشخصى او اى معلومات شخصية فى المنتدى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rana20 قال:


> اختي بنت العذراء ممكن تضيفني
> انا بدي احكي معك لموضوع مهم كتير على الخاص
> بتمنى تضيفيني هلأ ضروري


بعتذر لحضرتك محدش بيضيف حد على الخاص هنا 
تقدرى تزودى مشاركاتك شوية وهتكون الرسايل الخاصة متاحة ليكى 
او اطرحى الموضوع فى الاقسام العامة بالمنتدى وكلنا نتناقش مع بعض  
​


----------



## jamil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بكل صراحه الواحد يتكلم ان المنتدى هذا يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير لانه منتدى شامل لكل الافكار ويستحق كل التعب ......نعم يستحق كل التعب ولكن العذر لنا ولمشاغل حياتنا لمنتابعه باستمرا ولكن حين تسنح اى فرسه فهو المفضل لدى وليبارك الرب يسوع المسيح تعب كل المشاركين فيه فهو الاول     امين


----------



## القناص 878 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسى على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع
انا جديد فى المنتدى وعايز حد يعرفى عليه وازى يكون لى اصحاب 
عليه


----------



## QUIET GIRL (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*اكيد المنتدي دة يستحق *
*لانة فيه كل الاهتمامات وشامل صراحة *
*ربنا يبارك جهود كل من لة تعب فية *
*مرسي علي الموضوع *


----------



## thawan951 (1 يناير 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
كل سنة وانتم بخير ومجد الرب عال فوق الغيوم
انا اسمي جوني من باب توما في دمشق سوريا اهنئ جميع اخواني المسيحيين الصادقين
جيبوني عن سؤال حيرني من اين اتت صورة الرب يسوع المسيح وكيف وصلت الينا وكيف عرفناه على هذه الصورة ولكم كامل تقديري
رعاكم الرب وحفظكم من شر الشرير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

thawan951 قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
> كل سنة وانتم بخير ومجد الرب عال فوق الغيوم
> انا اسمي جوني من باب توما في دمشق سوريا اهنئ جميع اخواني المسيحيين الصادقين
> جيبوني عن سؤال حيرني من اين اتت صورة الرب يسوع المسيح وكيف وصلت الينا وكيف عرفناه على هذه الصورة ولكم كامل تقديري
> رعاكم الرب وحفظكم من شر الشرير


اخى الحبيب
تقدر تحط سؤالك هنا 
*الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية* ​


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2011)

*اكيد منتدى الكنيسة يستحق كل هذا الوقت واكثر بكثير
لاتة اصبح بيتننا ووطننا بعد ان اصبحنا غرباء فى وطنا*


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (27 يناير 2011)

أنا مايكل نسطاس وجديد بالمنتدى وهذه أول مشاركة لي
و أنا أشكر الله لأنه أعطاني هذا المنتدى من السماء لأني كنت أبحث على مثل هذه المنتديات
وبإذن الله سوف أستفاد و إفيدكم إذا كان بالإمكان


تقبلوا مروري




_*JESUS SAVE US
*_​


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

MICHAEL NSTAS قال:


> أنا مايكل نسطاس وجديد بالمنتدى وهذه أول مشاركة لي
> و أنا أشكر الله لأنه أعطاني هذا المنتدى من السماء لأني كنت أبحث على مثل هذه المنتديات
> وبإذن الله سوف أستفاد و إفيدكم إذا كان بالإمكان
> 
> ...



*اهلا فيك يا مايكل في المنتدى 
بانتظار مشاركاتك معنا 

ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## هالة الحب (20 أبريل 2011)

انا اقضى كل الوقت الممكن لى على النت فى المنتدى .لانى ببساطة لا احتاج اى موقع اخرفهنا اجد كل ما اريد.القصص والعبر هى اكثر ما يعجبنىفى المنتدى.النقد الجارح وبعض الكلمات الغير مسؤلةهى اكثر شىء يضايقنى فى المنتدى.لانى ارى انه يجب ان نركز على الحب والجمال والتسامح الذين يتمتع بهما قلب المسيحية الحقة حتى نعطى الاخرين انطباع ايجابى.وسلام


----------



## sheriffanous (9 مايو 2011)

ما هى امكانيه ازاله اعلانات جوجل من هنا حيث انها فى بعض الحيان تضع اعلانات لا تليق بالمنتدى الرائع ده


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 مايو 2011)

sheriffanous قال:


> ما هى امكانيه ازاله اعلانات جوجل من هنا حيث انها فى بعض الحيان تضع اعلانات لا تليق بالمنتدى الرائع ده



لا يمكن ازالتها

لكن ممكن تعمل موضوع فى قسم الشكاوى لروك باسامى المواقع الغير لائقى بحيث يعملها بلوك من الظهور​


----------



## sheriffanous (9 مايو 2011)

ok thank you


----------



## bassem_1280 (14 مايو 2011)

*الموضوع اكثر من رائع*
*و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*
*المنتدى مفيد فعلا من شتى النواحي*
*و فعلا يستحق الوقت اللي بنقضيه فيه*
*و بنستفيد منه استفاده كامله*
*ربنا يعوضكم*
:94:​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (14 مايو 2011)

اه طبعا يستحق
انا فضلت سنة كنت بتابع المنتدى على طول وبدخل للمنتدى من شغلي وموضوعات في القسم الاسلامي ولو صحابي المسلمين كانو شافوني كانو موتوني
تفتكرو المخاطرة دي كلها ليه ؟


----------



## عاشق بلا حبيبة (30 مايو 2011)




----------



## jamil (3 يوليو 2011)

:spor2:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2012)

بالرغم من انى لسة جديدة جدا على المنتدى ..... بس بصراحة لو عندى وقت و هقضيه على النت يبقى افضل مكان اقضيه هنا هتناقش هقرا هفهم هعارض هوافق افضل من انى اقضيه فى تشات او فيس او تويتات او غيره من المواقع اللى هدفها الاول ان مكنش الاوحد هو تضييع الوقت و شغل الفراغ و خلاص و الافادة بتيجى فى مرتبة تانية و ممكن متجيش من الاساس ..... و يعتبر كل الاقسام حلوة و جمالها فى اختلافها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 فبراير 2012)

يتسحق ان اسخر كل طاقاتي من اجل رقيه 
اذا يستحق وتي واكثر​


----------



## مسلمة algérie (13 أبريل 2012)

اختي ف الله وحبيتي فراشة مسيحية 

انا لما في هذاالمنتدى كان عندي هدف شريف وان اتعرف على اخوة مسيحيين 

لربط العلاقات على غرار الاديان والمذاهب والله شاهد شحال كنت نحب

المسيحيين لكنني انصدمت فعلا ماقراته عن اسلامنا عندكم وعن السب والشتم اللذان اوصلاني الى اقصى الدرجات من التغير من فكرتي نحو

 المسيحيين خصوصا العرب 

انكم تسيؤون الى دينكم بطريقة بشعة بتعاملاتكم

لكني عمري ولا لحظة حقدت على الاعضاء اللي هنا وانا بعرف مو كل

المسيحيين هيك في مسيحيين بيحبوهم المسلمين كتير 

حبيت نوضح لكم بزااف حاجات عن الاسلام لكن لا جدوى مع الاسف 

والله العظيم واسالوا اناس مسيحين تعاشروا مع مسلمين رح يحكوا لكم عن

 الاسلام وتحبوه وانا زوجة عمي اسبانية ومسيحية لكن والله العظيم حبيناها كفرد من عايلتنا لحتى احبت الاسلام بقناعتها 

لان ليس يعني تصرف المسلمين هو صورة للاسلام احيانا ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 أبريل 2012)

مسلمة algérie قال:


> اختي ف الله وحبيتي فراشة مسيحية
> 
> انا لما في هذاالمنتدى كان عندي هدف شريف وان اتعرف على اخوة مسيحيين
> 
> ...


هنا لا احد يهاجم ولكن نتسال واظن ان التساؤلات مباحه وليست محظورة
او ان حضرتك لم تدخلى المنتديات الاسلاميه وتشاهدى قمه الاستهزاء
لولا ان الادارة تمنع وجود لروابط كنت اوريتتك رابط لمنتدى اسلامى وتشاهدى مشاركاتى 
وترى الاسم  الذى غيروا اسمى له 
وقمه السخريه مع انى طرحت تساؤلات 
عندما لا يجدون ردا يقمون بوقف العضويه وطرق اخرى 
اما من ناحيه المسلمين كاشخاص فنحن نحبهم ونعتبرهم اخواننا 
ولكن يبقى نحتاج لجواب لبتساؤولاتنا المشروعه
ولم يكن المنتدى يوما ساحه لاستهزاء او سخريه او اساءة لاى شخص مهما كان 
انا لا ادافع عن المنتدى لانى عضو فيه بل اقول كلمه حق 
فهذا المنتدى انار اعين كثير
وفتح اذهان اناس كانوا لا يعلمون عن الاسلام سوى صلااة وزكاه وحج 
وخلص اشخاص من ظلمه الى نور الرب يسوع
ولو كتبت عن المنتدى صفحات وصفحات لن يكفى هذا الموضوع ولا مواضيع كثيرة مثله
فهذا المنتدى بالفعل لا احد يندم على وقت يقضيه فيه بل هذا المنتدى اسرة كبيره مترابطه متامسكه 
واصلى الى ربى والهى يسوع المسيح ان يكون هذا المنتدى نور لكل ضال وملاذ لكل طالب 
ان يتعلم ويفهم ويكون نعمه وخدمه فى وسط هذه الايام التى كاد ان يمتلك فيها ابليس زمام الامور مع الناس ولكن رب المجد موجود ولن يتركنا فريسه سهله لابليس 
الرب يبارك كل من خدم ويخدم وسيخدم فى المنتدى
اسف للاطاله
​


----------



## مسلمة algérie (15 أبريل 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> هنا لا احد يهاجم ولكن نتسال واظن ان التساؤلات مباحه وليست محظورة
> او ان حضرتك لم تدخلى المنتديات الاسلاميه وتشاهدى قمه الاستهزاء
> لولا ان الادارة تمنع وجود لروابط كنت اوريتتك رابط لمنتدى اسلامى وتشاهدى مشاركاتى
> وترى الاسم  الذى غيروا اسمى له
> ...


اخي الكريم حابة نقول لك حاجة و ان شاء الله تتفكرها ديما

مو كل المنتديات الاسلامية "اسلامية فعلا" لانو نحن المسلمين او بالاحرى اسلامنا فقد من يمثلونه احسن تمتيل والاسلام الحقيقي هو المفقود حاليا نسبيا مع الاسف

وهذيك المنتديات بعضها من النوع الذي ومع الاسف لا يمتل دينه اذ يطغى عليها الحقد والكره لان الاسلام الجقيقي هو الذي يقول 'لا اكراه في الدين ' بالنسبة لاخرين من مختلف المعتقدات والمذاهب 

دير في بالك اخي الاسلام الحقيقي هو الذي يعامل الكل بتعاون وسلام على غرار المذاهب 
الاسلام الجقيقي هو السلم 

وللاسف اخي انت دخلت يمكن منتديات غير الذي اقوله 
وانا متاكدة انك اخطات الاختيار 
لانه من حقك تسال على الاسلام كاي مسيحي 
لكنك للاسف ذهبت الى عناوين خاطئة 
​ ومن كل قلبي نتمنى انك تجد المنتدى الذي يجيبك على كل اسئلتك دون حذف لعضويتك 
لكن انصحك من الافضل تحبحث بمفردك عن حقيقة الاسلام و مبادئه في كتب وليس دايما في النت 
ونتمنى انك تجد اجوبة لاسئلتك 
ان شاء الله 

اسفة على الاطالة اخي المسيحي 
اختك المسلمة 
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 أبريل 2012)

مسلمة algérie قال:


> دير في بالك اخي الاسلام الحقيقي هو الذي يعامل الكل بتعاون وسلام على غرار المذاهب
> الاسلام الجقيقي هو السلم
> 
> وللاسف اخي انت دخلت يمكن منتديات غير الذي اقوله
> ...



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208295


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

بدون التعليق على مداخلات فردية  أو تشتيت أو شخصنة الموضوع 
أُقــــــــــر  وأعترف بالاتى :::
*أنا أمضى حوالى سبع ساعات يومياً متصفحا فى منتدىات الكنيسة الاليكترونية للناطقين بالعربية المعروف  عند العامة ب"منتديات الكنيسة العربية " وهو وقت طويل نسبياً إذا عرفت أنى طبيب وزوج  وأب لطفلين ولدى العديد من الالتزامات ويومى مشحون بالاحداث والمشغوليات .... و""منتديات الكنيسة""  فى رأئي  منتديات رائعة شيقة  حية وكلها حيوية ..ومشرفيها ومحرريها وأعضائها فى أغلبهم على قدر رائع من العلم والثقافة والانفتاح وبهم من هم على مستويات اكاديمية رفيعة تناطح جامعات وكليات عالمية فى عمق وثراء المادة العلمية الذهنية التى تقدم فى الاقسام الفكرية العقائدية ...وكلهم على خلق رفيع ممتاز وخفيفي الظل.
ادعوا لكم باستمرار النجاح والتقدم ربنا يعينكم فتستمروا تكلموا رسالتكم فى التنوير والتثقيف ...ويارب دوما من نجاح الى ماهو افضل واعلى​* ....


----------



## جورجينيو- (7 سبتمبر 2012)

طبببببببعا


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

يستحق بجدارة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

باامانة اااة من سعات ماسجلت وانا مش عارفة اقوم من عليه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (1 يونيو 2013)

طبعا يستهل


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*الحقيقة معرفش لسه هشوف *
*بس هو عجبنى وعشان كده سجلت فيه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحة المنتدى رائع جدا والاعضاء اللي فية مملؤين من الروح القدس ويوجد بهم مواهب كثيرة بارك يارب المنتدي والمشرفين والاعضاء والحاورين وصاحب فكرة المنتدي دة وحل علية بروحك وشكر اااالنجاحة الباهر


----------



## philanthropist (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا ده منتدى متميز جدا


----------

